# Just how cute are they to other dogs?



## Emmelina (Oct 25, 2011)

So lately Megan has been atracting a lot of attention from pups of the other ***. Well other dogs have always liked her but in the last few weeks she's started getting lots of dogs comming up and trying to mount her. 

I'm just a little bewilderd by this as before we left Ireland she underwent the operation that insured I would not have the resposibillity and the worries that go hand in hand when traveling on the road with a dog. I was under the impression that once a dog has had the operation that they don't get all that unwanted attention so I'm not sure what is going on. 

I have a friend here in france who is a retired vets assistant and she checked the anal glands to see if they were causing a prob, but no, that's not it. 

So I'm just wondering, in the way that all the humans stop me in the street and tell me how cute she is and beg to cuddle her, is it the same for dogs? Is she just so irrisistably cute that they can't keep their paws off her or is something else going on. At the moment she thinks it's a game and when they start climbing she runs off and plays tag with them but eventually she's going to get tired and I'm worried what will happen then.

Has anyone out there had similar problems and can tell me what is going on and if i need to worry.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

By the looks of her Megan is undeniably cute! As long as she enjoys it its great that other dogs like her, much better than being hostile towards her! She will soon learn to let them know when she has had enough, Bonnie gives out a loud yelp if other dogs get too exuberant.


----------

